# Ingi 1-450



## Riuk (11. November 2008)

mir hats sehr geholfen 

http://www.wowberufeguide.de/ingenieurskunst-guide.html

und ich denke einige werden sich freuen ihre letzten skillpunkte nicht teuer durch den repbot holen zumüssen (350-375)...

sondern blizzards machts jedem einfach und die letzten skillpunkte kann man einfach (wie auch zu bc release zeiten) einfach mit der herstllung von billigen schrauben durch northrend mats ergattern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(siehe link)

viel spaß damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Extrynaits (7. Januar 2009)

diese guides sind alle recht gut aber es steht meistens das gleich drin.... aber beim ingi finde ich dass man einfach zu viel g zum hochskillen aufwenden muss^^


----------



## Extrynaits (7. Januar 2009)

aber danke für den guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychopatrix (8. Januar 2009)

5 punkte mit ner brille skillen ddie net verkaufbar ist .. 20 titanbarren .. so eine verschwendung -.-


----------



## Tikume (8. Januar 2009)

Sehe ich ähnlich. Ich hab einfach mit den Armeemessern geskillt. Wenn sich mal wieder 10+ Saronitbarren angesammelt hatten verballern und gut is.


----------

